# PLEASE HELP-House Training & More for Chained Dog



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone.

Dan rescued BooBoo (Now Known as Roger) from the Urgent forums yesturday. Roger was chained his whole life and had never been in a house. Now that he is in a house, he wants to mark Everything! He is not going because he has to, but just to mark. 

Luckily Roger couldn't ask for a more patient or better new dad!

Besides this he has no training whatsoever yet.

He was learning to "come" yesterday and he is incredibly smart. If he got into a basic obediance class, I bet he would be the star. 

In the mean time, any advise and suggestions are welcome and appreciated! Thankyou!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Marking behavior can be eliminated. I've taught Renji that he is not allowed to mark *period,* even on walks. He lets loose his bladder before we walk and he gets a couple other chances on MY terms, but nooooo marking.

Do you have a crate? A crate is very handy when you cannot watch Roger. Also, you can get a leash to tie to your waist and attach it to Roger, that way he cannot wander off. If he starts sniffing or looks "marky," give him a firm check along with "leave it," then you can give him opportunity to do good by calling him next to you (reeling him in with the leash if necessary) and rewarding him. If he's loose, keep a long leash without an end loop on him at all times so if he does try to mark he can be corrected immediately. Make sure to do STRONG NILIF with him and restrict his access bigtime. Do not allow him to mark outdoors, either. He gets one chance to pee in your chosen area (make sure he can only choose flat surfaces- do not give him a chance to lift his leg), and another chance or two during the walk, also on flat surfaces. It's all or nothing! No stopping for sniffing because sniffing may lead to marking. Renji still wants to try and mark but it's still not allowed. Total emasculation on the poor guy.











> Quote:If he got into a basic obediance class, I bet he would be the star.


Classes would be a very good idea.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

You could use a belly band.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: PLEASE HELP-House Training & More for Chained*

Just like Diana suggests... Crate and leashed. You need to catch him "mid mark" and correct him for it. Make it a serious correction with a loud verbal NO attached. When he stops be sure to praise him stopping marking. Once or twice is all it takes with a dog that is not completely "wild".


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have had the same problem with fosters that come in, I learned my lesson with the first un-altered male that came inside. I keep them tethered to me, no roaming inside the house. And crate when I can not give them 100% of my attention.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you so much for all of your advise. Dan worked with him all day yesturday and he's doing EXCELLENT today!


----------

